# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Costco to Moore

## Pete

Putting this here so people in the area are sure to see it:

https://www.okctalk.com/content.php?...Moore-location

----------


## Ginkasa

Thanks Pete

----------


## Zuplar

Continuing the tradition of if I want to support my city I need to drive to the other side of town (North side) to do shopping, or if I want to do close shopping I have to go Moore. (Same thing every Southsider says I'm sure)

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Am I the only one who thinks this will make 19th and Telephone even worse than it already is? I actively avoid the area as I have seen way too many wrecks.

----------


## Robert_M

Time will tell. Being south of 19th on Telephone *might* help to encourage more use of the 34th bridge. A light at 25th could also take traffic east to the service road for those wanting to go South. Maybe this will also force ODOT to out on and off ramps at 34th.

When the rumors came out I was hoping it would be on the east side near the service road and 34th south of Mission Pointe but might have been to isolated there.

----------


## G.Walker

The location of this Cotsco is very strategic, as incomes are higher in this area. They will not only attract shoppers from SW Moore, but they will get dollars from the NW Norman area as well.

----------


## damonsmuz

So, now The City of Moore is saying that Costco is NOT coming. So confused

----------


## Pete

> So, now The City of Moore is saying that Costco is NOT coming. So confused


The project is out for bid.

They are probably saying that because there are still some things to be done regarding incentives, land purchase, etc.

----------


## SouthSide

It's too bad the city didn't fight to get this store in south okc instead of Moore.

----------


## bbradshaw

> Time will tell. Being south of 19th on Telephone *might* help to encourage more use of the 34th bridge. A light at 25th could also take traffic east to the service road for those wanting to go South. Maybe this will also force ODOT to out on and off ramps at 34th.
> 
> When the rumors came out I was hoping it would be on the east side near the service road and 34th south of Mission Pointe but might have been to isolated there.


I live in The Willows and was hoping for the east side of I35 as well.

----------


## 94GTStang

> I live in The Willows and was hoping for the east side of I35 as well.


Im in the Willows as well and was hoping for the same thing. They are really going to need a center turn lane in telephone if this is going to not cause major headaches and accidents. That lot on the east side of I-35 along 34th would have been fantastic. Maybe it was that terrible off ramp there that made them decide 19th and telephone was the better option.

----------


## macfoucin

I wonder if this will be built before the Indian Hills/I-35 interchange redo?

----------


## jn1780

> I wonder if this will be built before the Indian Hills/I-35 interchange redo?


Costco doesn't mess around, once they start construction they will be done in 6 months. So I doubt the interchange redo will be done.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I wonder if this will be built before the Indian Hills/I-35 interchange redo?


I think that interchange is not scheduled until 2022 or 23. :/

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Am I the only one who thinks this will make 19th and Telephone even worse than it already is? I actively avoid the area as I have seen way too many wrecks.


You are not the only one so I am really annoyed by this

----------


## SoonersFan12

> It's too bad the city didn't fight to get this store in south okc instead of Moore.


I sure wish they did, we do not need more traffic on 19th street, it is awful

----------


## mikeareese

Any updates to when it will be finished? The original was Feb 2021. They are still doing dirt work. Looked like maybe putting up lights. Not sure.

----------


## corwin1968

My SIL lives about two miles from where they are building and each time I've mentioned it, I basically got a shrug.  But, when she saw they were actually doing construction (and I assume she saw a "coming soon" sign), she was suddenly all excited about it and called us wanting to find out if she can be added to our account.  

I guess it's the old "out of sight, out of mind" thing.

----------


## Robert_M

> Any updates to when it will be finished? The original was Feb 2021. They are still doing dirt work. Looked like maybe putting up lights. Not sure.


I don't have any insider info but I would suspect anywhere from 4 - 6 months depending on weather.

----------


## mikeareese

Me and my wife have a Sam's Card. We put her daughter on the second card. When Costco opens they will get a membership and give us the second card with my name.

----------


## Pete

Taken today:

----------


## roci28

I was at Costco earlier and was told by an employee they are looking at Yukon for their next location in the metro. Anyone have any validity to this or just a rumor or speculation??

----------


## Pete

> I was at Costco earlier and was told by an employee they are looking at Yukon for their next location in the metro. Anyone have any validity to this or just a rumor or speculation??


They tend to go slow between stores in the same market.  I bet they wait and see how the second store does in the metro.  I know the first one exceeded their expectations.

But Yukon/West OKC makes tons of sense for them and there is still much more growth to come in that area.  Neither the Moore or North OKC store really captures all those households out that direction.

----------


## oklip955

We have way too many people who have lived in areas with Costco for Costco to be too new to them. I only see the travel time being the hindrance to their growth. Put a store close to middle or upper middle class folks and well you will have filled parking lots. I agree that a store in the Mustang/Yukon area will do well.  I love shopping at Costco but since the pandemic, I avoid crowded stores. I've not been in. Every time I'm near the Memorial rd (OKC) store, the parking lot is packed. I'm just hope that with the opening of the Moore store, it'll be a bit less packed. Even before Covid, I was not a fan of shopping in crowded stores.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

This Moore location will be PACKED.

----------


## Ward

Costco's website lists the Moore location opening in July, does not give a date, just July.

----------


## Pete

> Costco's website lists the Moore location opening in July, does not give a date, just July.


July 22nd from what I understand.

----------


## oklip955

> This Moore location will be PACKED.


I think that will be an understatement!!! I would guess that lots of people from the towns south of Norman come up to Norman/Moore area to do their shopping so this location will be somewhat convenient. I suspect Cosco will be adding alot of new members.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I think that will be an understatement!!! I would guess that lots of people from the towns south of Norman come up to Norman/Moore area to do their shopping so this location will be somewhat convenient. I suspect Cosco will be adding alot of new members.


I swear everything in Moore is always packed with 19th and Telephone road being the death trap of cars. I am kind of glad this isn't in Norman. We have the small Sam's that is never too packed. I'll probably just stick with Sam's. Scan and Go rules.

----------


## Robert_M

> July 22nd from what I understand.


I also heard the 22nd from someone that was hired on there.

----------


## Robert_M

Looks like they updated their google listing and there is also a sign up over the door.  July 22nd is the confirmed date.

Costco.jpg

----------


## Dafonso7

I can't wait to see open the store!!!

----------


## Pete



----------


## corwin1968

We were in Costco yesterday and there was a guy near the refrigerated cases giving out samples of a delicious chicken with/verde sauce type dish and he was telling everyone who wanted to try it that he was giving out samples of a product he didn't have to sell.  He had asked for more an hour and a half earlier but hadn't heard anything on availability.  He said many of the staff were down in Moore, helping out with the set-up, and they were extremely short staffed, so he was stuck handing out samples and explaining to people why they couldn't purchase the product.

----------


## Pete

The Moore location opened yesterday.

If it does as well as the North OKC store, they may move forward with their plans for a Yukon/West OKC location.

They have been scouting sites near I-40 and the Kilpatrick Turnpike.

----------


## ChrisHayes

> The Moore location opened yesterday.
> 
> If it does as well as the North OKC store, they may move forward with their plans for a Yukon/West OKC location.
> 
> They have been scouting sites near I-40 and the Kilpatrick Turnpike.


While it would be a bit west, I think a good location would be Frisco Road. That would be great for revenue to Yukon and it would attract business from not only Yukon/OKC but Mustang, El Reno, and Piedmont. Another location would be Mustang Creek Crossing. However, I'd prefer there not be a big box store there. Though it might be inevitable.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> The Moore location opened yesterday.
> 
> If it does as well as the North OKC store, they may move forward with their plans for a Yukon/West OKC location.
> 
> They have been scouting sites near I-40 and the Kilpatrick Turnpike.


I bet it will do very well.

----------


## corwin1968

> I bet it will do very well.


It will be interesting to see if there is any difference in shopper numbers at the Memorial location.  I don't know how many people were likely to be driving up from the South sides of the city.

----------


## Zuplar

> It will be interesting to see if there is any difference in shopper numbers at the Memorial location.  I don't know how many people were likely to be driving up from the South sides of the city.


I know several, but they are the kind of people that think Costco is the best place on Earth, so they were probably driving to Texas before to go, lol.

----------


## bombermwc

Now that is a lot of surface parking....holy crap.

----------

